# August  2013 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!
 Entry into Photo of the Year 2013

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

 3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

 4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of August 2013 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

I nominate:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/336758-yet-again.html



412 Burgh said:


> Another Aruba long exposure trial. What do you all think? I feel the color is lacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aruba by ZDiBeradin, on Flickr


----------



## Tiller

I nominate:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/336682-fujifilm-x-pro1-photos-peru.html



AdrianSeah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New here so be gentle
> 
> I've recently come back from spending a month in Peru, travelling and shooting with my Fuji X-Pro1. Here are a few photos of my adventures in Peru, but the rest are on my blog at peru
> 
> Do check it out and I'd love to get to know some of you!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Adrian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse riding in the Colca Canyon


----------



## mishele

As requested, the photo was removed.


----------



## santoshrane

_[mod edit - please re-read the rules, you cannot nominate your own photographs]_


----------



## kathyt

mishele said:


> *Canoe by JTPhotography*
> 
> 
> 
> JTPhotography said:
Click to expand...

Wow!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

*Loneliness Is Eternal.....*

by Frequency


----------



## Juga

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/337890-old-farm.html by IceCanAm


----------



## Robin_Usagani

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/338014-wedding-picture-new-breath-life.html



Photoartomation said:


> View attachment 54191


----------



## Juga

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/338143-picnic.html by Rotanimod

Just in time for August.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

I nominate:



DanOstergren said:


> Dead men tell no tales... Arrrg!
> 
> 
> I got a local Ketchikan fisherman to pose for some art portraits. I like this one a lot.



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/337879-marooned.html


----------



## kathyt

Robin_Usagani said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/338014-wedding-picture-new-breath-life.html
> 
> 
> 
> Photoartomation said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54191
Click to expand...

Beautiful!


----------



## CaboWabo

*Murray Bloom*
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/hdr-discussions/336851-forest-haven.html


----------



## Murray Bloom

Thanks for the nomination, CW.  It's appreciated, and came as a real surprise.


----------



## JTPhotography

When does voting for August begin?


----------



## mishele

Overread usually has things up by now. Let me check w/ him and see if he needs some help this month.


----------



## Overread

Eek it totally slipped my mind, sorry guys! 

There's one missing photo, sent the user a pm about it so expect the voting for August to be up in a day or so.


----------



## Murray Bloom

Will there ever be a voting poll for August?


----------



## 412 Burgh

I vote for myself. I win. Thank you all to those who were nominated. 

Just kidding guise!


----------



## JTPhotography

chirp..... chirp.....


----------



## rlemert

If no one is going to set up an official voting polllayball:, I'll go ahead and vote without one.  

  My vote goes to "Loneliness is Eternal" by Frequency. To me it tells more of a story than in any of the other pictures, and does in a stark and austere manner.


----------



## mishele

We have people working on it.


----------



## JTPhotography

I really apprecaite the nomination. But at the risk of ruining my chances of winning (not that there will ever be a vote), I will go ahead and speak out for the group of nominees. At least I hope I am speaking for all. You guys have done a real disservice to the nominees for dropping the ball on this. At this point it is pretty much a lost month. Unless you bump it on to an entirely new month, you might as well scrap it. It sucks, there are some really cool photos in this months contest from some good photogs who help make this site great by posting their work.


----------



## mishele

I apologize to all the nominees for the miscommunication on getting the August poll up and running. We had some amazing shots nominated and they deserve to have their day in the sun. I will personally make sure that it's up ASAP. :hug::


----------



## fotofinish

I also nominate this one.



Robin_Usagani said:


> I nominate:
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/336758-yet-again.html
> 
> 
> 
> 412 Burgh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Aruba long exposure trial. What do you all think? I feel the color is lacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aruba by ZDiBeradin, on Flickr
Click to expand...


----------

